# F10 Coding questions



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

New at coding here. Got a F10 MY2012.

I coded several options today, however stumbled upon the following issues/questions.

1. I set _HU_CIC->3000->ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM_ from ->_nicht aktiv_ into _aktiv_. I notice the additional checkbox available in the iDrive settings menu, however I am unable to actually check the box. It does not allow me to enable the checkbox. Is this due to a missing accessory, like alarm class4 (I got class3)?

2. I want to have the following exterior light configuration during daytime:

DRL's (Corona/AngelEye) ON + Rear/Tail lights ON.

Which of the following options should I code?


```
0: DRL disabled; 1: DRL_H via beam, halogen U.S. (without lights); 2: DRL_L via low beam; 3: DRL_S via separate TFLeuchte; U.S. Xenon (rings + bottom); 4:
TFL_S via separate TFLeuchte; ECE Xenon (rings + bottom); 5: TFL_ECE (North Country Comfort); 6: DRL_S_ohne_SL via separate TFLeuchte without taillight /
tail lights, U.S.; 7: TFL_S_ohne_SL via separate TFLeuchte without tail light / rear light, ECE
```
Thanks a lot for helping me out.

Kind regards,

Tom


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

BMW530xdrive said:


> Hi,
> 
> New at coding here. Got a F10 MY2012.
> 
> ...


1- yes you need alarm for the beep

2- i believe 3: DRL_S.... 
for the rear should be a separate coding...
F20 is REM MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT sl_l


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

mvaccaro said:


> 1- yes you need alarm for the beep
> 
> 2- i believe 3: DRL_S....
> for the rear should be a separate coding...
> F20 is REM MAPPING_TAGFAHRL_H_L_OUTPUT sl_l


Ah that explains. I guess class 3 does not have a horn to produce the beep.

In regard to the DRL/rear light. I currently have the corona's activated during daytime, when in the AUTO setting of the light switch.

So the rear lights are part of a separate coding. Do I still need to set the DRL option to 3? Or will the current setting (i think 7) also work when I code the rear lights separately with the one you suggested?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

To activate the rear lights you need only the code FRM/DRL_MODUS set to TFL_S - that's all.

The codes for a F20/F30 are different due to the reason that these cars don't have a FRM modul. You can also code the FRM/3060/U_EFF_POL to 100%. With this coding the coronar lights will not dimmed while driving with xenon lights on. It looks really better in the night (not allowed in some countries - f.e. here in Germany - but after several years with this coding I got no problems with the blue race control).

Without the SA 302 (alarm system) you will not be able to active the acoustical lock confirm!

CU Oliver


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To activate the rear lights you need only the code FRM/DRL_MODUS set to TFL_S - that's all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! In regard to U_EFF_POL, not sure if it is allowed in Holland, but I will definitely give it a try.

So for the rear lights, I only need to select option 4
_4:TFL_S via separate TFLeuchte_

No other coding necessary?

Any other codes you can advise? I made some changes to HUD (media & turn signal) and tweaked the comfort access (shorter timings on the side mirrors to fold).


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

DRL_MODUS to TFL_S is enough.

One of my favroite code is CAS/3000/TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR to active
If you switch the ignition off the radio will be still on. When you now open the driver door the radio is also shut off.

Many other codes depend on your SAs. I have here my own list with many codes for the F20/F30 (neraly 300) and for F10/F11 (more than 170) but the excel sheet is in the German language 

CU Oliver


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> DRL_MODUS to TFL_S is enough.
> 
> ...


Can you please give me the F10 list, even if its in Deutsch ist keine problem


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

*VO Coding*

Would it make sense to VO code the attached VO elements?
s8tna
s8tla

Then you might be able to switch on/off in the iDrive. Iknow I am able to... but it was factory fitted...


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

@zkiifreak
It's easier and faster to code (otherwise you have to re-code the other options in FRM and Head Unit).

@fmfm
Please send me your mail address by PM so I can attach the list.

CU Oliver


----------



## joerg_999 (Apr 30, 2015)

@ milkyway
is it possible to get your list, (for F10/F11 (more than 170) in the German language 

Thanks in advance

joerg_999 / from Austria


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To activate the rear lights you need only the code FRM/DRL_MODUS set to TFL_S - that's all.
> 
> ...


Just verified FRM/3060/U_EFF_POL, it will adjust the angel eye brightness disregard if the headlight on or not.
Is there a parameter to adjust angel eye brightness when it act as small light without headlight on?


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the quick answers!

Now I got:

- Tail lights together with DRL's (tfl_s)
- 100% Corona when Xenon is on (U_EFF_POL -->100%)
- Turn Signal in HUD (HMI HUD_TURNSIGNAL / BLINKER_HUD_ENABLE)
- Music of when doors opens (TC_LOGIC_KLR_OFF_DOOR)

Options I could not find in my F10 MY2012:

- KOMBI 3000 HUD_ENTERTAINMENT_ENABLE to aktiv (enables radio menu)
- KOMBI 3000 HUD_TELEFONANRUF_ENABLE to aktiv (enables recent calls list to be displayed)

Could it be that my SW is not up to date and therefore not possible to code these options?


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

jackylooo said:


> Just verified FRM/3060/U_EFF_POL, it will adjust the angel eye brightness disregard if the headlight on or not.
> Is there a parameter to adjust angel eye brightness when it act as small light without headlight on?


I think that is:


```
FRM	3050	HELLIGKEIT_DRL	wert_03__54% /	wert_01__100% / Werte=64	Daytime Running Light (DRL) Brightness in %
```
But I never tested this.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks BMW530xdrive,
Not sure how people call it, the F10 LCI head light, above its angel eye , there is a thing white bright line (engel eye brow maybe ?) 
my question is: is there an independent brightness setting in Code for that one? 
Thanks for any advise in advance!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

BTW, I had tested, HELLIGKEIT_DRL it only change the brightness when angel eye act as DRL (Day Running Light) ,the default setting is 100% already.
What I want to test is, if the angel eye brightness can by changed independently when it act as small light without headlight on. Any idea?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> BTW, I had tested, HELLIGKEIT_DRL it only change the brightness when angel eye act as DRL (Day Running Light) ,the default setting is 100% already.
> What I want to test is, if the angel eye brightness can by changed independently when it act as small light without headlight on. Any idea?


For F30, these are the code :

Change Angel Eye Brightness when headlamps on (Left)

FEM_BODY
3062
MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1

Change Angel Eye Brightness when headlamps on (Right)

FEM_BODY
3062
MAPPING_STANDL_V_R_PWM_LEVEL_1

Have a look here : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8510328&postcount=1


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks, just checked, there was no such configure in F10 FRM03 ECU ...


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks, just checked, there was no such configure in F10 FRM03 ECU ...


Yes cause F10 uses FRM instead of FEM so codes may vary


----------



## BMW530xdrive (May 6, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To activate the rear lights you need only the code FRM/DRL_MODUS set to TFL_S - that's all.
> 
> ...


I tried U_EFF_POLL at 100%. I think it's too bright for people coming at me. In noticed it is either 16% or 100%, I didn't notice values in between, e.g 50%. I guess no custom values are possible right?


----------



## vomba (May 15, 2017)

Hi to all,
I'm BMW newbie again after 15 years of abstinence (formerly owned some 323i/750i in the 90ies). Unfortunately my F11 530 Xd MY 2012-01 has no Xenon headlights as promised in the ad. However, I want to keep the car due to the fine engine ;-)) and its other features. So I want to replace headlights myself by xenon version. I know that this requires some coding in order for the car to recognize and accept the xenon lights. Can anyone tell me what I have to code and where (have to change VO I suppose)? I have E-SYS 3.24 w/ Psdzdata 61.2 and ENET cable but am not yet familiar with use of it (already did some coding with Carly though and am familiar with advanced pc usage).
And else: if I then have to VO code probably ONE ECU will E-SYS do that in reasonable time so I can leave the engine running; or will I be forced to find s.o. with a "big" battery charger?
Many thanks
vomba


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I did it some months ago in a F11 from 2011. It's not plug&play. You have to connect another PIN inside the connector of the headlights and use another wire for the shutter inside. Also your car will not have a sensor on the left front side near the bumper. You have to retrofit it and connect the three wires to the ICM. And of course, your headlight wash system is not installed. 

Coding is absolutely simple (you will need not more than 2 minutes). But the retrofit will need appr. 7-9h.

CU Oliver


----------



## vomba (May 15, 2017)

Many thanks Oliver!
I tried a HID set w/ error canceller (it has an additional resistor to imitate power consumption of the H7 bulbs) in the original headlights but the error wasn't cancelled at all. So I thought about using a set without error canceller but coding the car to xenon instead. However, your advice does not make me very hopeful that this might work; so maybe I'll be forced to go the hard way. But if I still give it a try: what and where do I have to code?
vomba

EDIT: found out by myself now. Add S522A (Xenon light) to VO.


----------



## orateam (Jan 28, 2016)

*F10 - HU_NBT not working*

Just got back into coding and the HU_NBT (which seems to have most of what i want) seems to be the only one that will not read.

Anyone know why ?


----------



## Atlanteg (Jul 16, 2019)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks BMW530xdrive,
> Not sure how people call it, the F10 LCI head light, above its angel eye , there is a thing white bright line (engel eye brow maybe ?)
> my question is: is there an independent brightness setting in Code for that one?
> Thanks for any advise in advance!


Hello, everyone.
The F10 LCI eyebrow, near angel eye , there is a thin white bright line which is fully bright only with low beam (and high beam). But in DRL daylight mode it become dimmed .
Is there any way to code eyebrows full brightness in DRL daylight mode?? please help


----------



## Atlanteg (Jul 16, 2019)

Any possible thoughts / direction? (Is there specific coding option in FRM to do that?)


----------

